
Einstein's Nightmare - ColinWright
http://www.jimal-khalili.com/blog/einsteins-nightmare.html
======
jdkaplan
Getting resource limit reached. Google cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:IKbimRZ...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:IKbimRZ1QMcJ:www.jimal-
khalili.com/blog/einsteins-nightmare.html)

